# I have about R2500 - R3000 for new vape.



## Ruan0.30 (30/5/17)

Please guys im out of ideas have searched the vape stores and cant find something maybe if i get some suggestions i can make up my mind. Any ideas??

●Not so much into penstyle mods. 
●Must be atleast 150w upwards.

I have the following mods so dont need another one.

Rolo dna200
Xcube ultra
Segelei fuchai plus
Tesla invader 3
Rx300
Geek vape mech pro
Snow wolf 200w plus
Noisy v2 D25

If any store cant reply on my thread please inbox me if you are allowed.

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryce (30/5/17)

Therion 166 DNA 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/5/17)

I really like it to but dont like the leather unless i can get it in full carbon fibre.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryce (30/5/17)

What about the Amodus Minikin v2 it comes in a wide variety of options 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/5/17)

My wife has one so i dont want one aswell haha want something really special and i know its not a huge amount of money as i saw some really expensive mods at some stores

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryce (30/5/17)

What kinda look do u like 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (30/5/17)

Drone Squonker with a hadaly on top


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/5/17)

Haha i really like the button on the other side of the tank side... if that helps haha... for example like a noisy with the tank at the front and the botton at the back

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/5/17)

Schnappie said:


> Drone Squonker with a hadaly on top


Sounds good man... just wish the hadaly hard a 2 coil option or does it


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bryce (30/5/17)

What about the cartel mod revvenant

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/5/17)

Like that mod... it looks really good. Ill do some review on that.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (30/5/17)

If you are looking for just a mod, the g class sx mini looks like a winner bit it's about R500 over budget...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/5/17)

Christos said:


> If you are looking for just a mod, the g class sx mini looks like a winner bit it's about R500 over budget...


Oooh gosh yes!!! It looks insane neh!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (30/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Sounds good man... just wish the hadaly hard a 2 coil option or does it
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


True, only single coil but there are a lot of dual coil rda's out there that include squonk pins now


----------



## Schnappie (30/5/17)

Christos said:


> If you are looking for just a mod, the g class sx mini looks like a winner bit it's about R500 over budget...


Oh yes forgot about that one!


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/5/17)

Schnappie said:


> True, only single coil but there are a lot of dual coil rda's out there that include squonk pins now


Yeah i have an icon and a druga amd both vapes insane for their money.


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (30/5/17)

Schnappie said:


> True, only single coil but there are a lot of dual coil rda's out there that include squonk pins now


Hadaly single coil is amazing for flavour....
Drone also looks like a nice mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (30/5/17)

Just out of curiosity, with all those other mods on the shelf, why are you looking for another one? What void will it fill? 

On a less esoteric standing, maybe if the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] could move this to the who's got stock section then some of the more creative vendors could chirp in. It would suck to have any wisdom shared over pm when I'm sure there's others on a similar situation.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bryce (30/5/17)

SnowWolf 218W TC Stabilized Wood Face Box Mod (Royal Edition)

SnowWolf with stabilized wood face (Royal Edition)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/5/17)

craigb said:


> Just out of curiosity, with all those other mods on the shelf, why are you looking for another one? What void will it fill?
> 
> On a less esoteric standing, maybe if the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] could move this to the who's got stock section then some of the more creative vendors could chirp in. It would suck to have any wisdom shared over pm when I'm sure there's others on a similar situation.


Haha coz you have never enough mods or tanks... haha

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (30/5/17)

craigb said:


> Just out of curiosity, with all those other mods on the shelf, why are you looking for another one? What void will it fill?
> 
> On a less esoteric standing, maybe if the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] could move this to the who's got stock section then some of the more creative vendors could chirp in. It would suck to have any wisdom shared over pm when I'm sure there's others on a similar situation.


It's nice to have a mod when you are lazy to refill or run out the house in a hurry. 
Also, it's great to have 4 or 5 different flavours on demand.
I personally like a few mods for different situations. E.g a mod for driving, a mod for the couch and a mod for a good hit!


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/5/17)

Christos said:


> It's nice to have a mod when you are lazy to refill or run out the house in a hurry.
> Also, it's great to have 4 or 5 different flavours on demand.
> I personally like a few mods for different situations. E.g a mod for driving, a mod for the couch and a mod for a good hit!


Sooo true!! But overall my mech pro with a dripper does all that!! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (31/5/17)

What about a Smoant Rabox? It's a really unique looking mod.. if you are looking for something weird/cool at the same time.

Just my suggestion


----------



## craigb (31/5/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> What about a Smoant Rabox? It's a really unique looking mod.. if you are looking for something weird/cool at the same time.
> 
> Just my suggestion


Now that most definitely is weirdly cool.


----------

